# Does UberASSIST pay any more than UberX?



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

From what I can gather, doesn't look like it. Just looks like extra-slow, delayed pickups, smelly/sick pax, and extra-slow, delayed dropoffs for the same pay.

Am I wrong?

What incentives to "take the quiz" and accept the so-called invite to do UberASSIST? Besides the distinction of being a sucker to take medical transport work for the price of UberX?


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

You're right. It's not worth the extra effort.

One time, I had to get up to the apartment to get a granny, she was legally blind and I had to safely bring her down to my car from her seniors housing. When I got to the destination, there were a bunch of young able family members waiting. I was like "WTF! Why no one wanted to come get her???"

If I weren't committed to pings after I've accepted, I would've cancelled such trip.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Curious, can you turn assist on and off like you can Eats/deliveries?


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Curious, can you turn assist on and off like your can Eats/deliveries?


Sadly, you can't. It's injustice uberX. I hate how uber made it that way. I already asked the hub and they won't let you turn it off.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Does it at least come in as an ASSIST ping and not disguised as X?


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Does it at least come in as an ASSIST ping and not disguised as X?


It'll clearly say just "*Assist"*.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

On the Uber Rider App there is no difference in price between UberX and UberAssist 
I always wondered how in the world could they convince drivers to do more work for no extra money.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> I always wondered how in the world could they convince drivers to do more work for no extra money.


One word -> DESPERATION ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber Assist falls into the ‘highest community service’ category of Uber driving.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Do you have to have a special vehicle for that or I thinking of another tier?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Nope


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

I've never heard of this service. How is this even a thing? What if the person falls down while YOU are assisting?
I'm sure uber will "assist" with an attorney.
Pffft hell no...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antvirus said:


> I've never heard of this service. How is this even a thing? What if the person falls down while YOU are assisting?
> I'm sure uber will "assist" with an attorney.
> Pffft hell no...


Help! I've fallen and I can't get up! :roflmao:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

This is maybe the worst idea Uber ever had. And that’s A LOT to say...


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

It's been around for a while. Along with Spanish speaking driver etc


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Damn it. When I first started driving/slaving for Uber last year, one of the first few passengers I got was a blind couple. Had to pick them up from a bench in front of a restaurant, then they held on to my arms as I led them back to the car. It was a lot of effort. No, there was no "feel good" tingling in my heart after that. I work for the money and that was definitely beyond my paygrade. I just didn't want to leave them there since I was already there and I still had some humanity left in me at the time.

I still get people nowadays on wheelchairs and the like, Uber X. I don't really have a problem with them as long as they're already there when I arrive. I also learned how to ****ing fold those wheelchairs and make them fit in the trunk. I have a bottle of anti-bacterial gel to slather on my hands whenever I deal with wheelchairs.

BUT if this "Assist" thing shows up on my screen, I'm gonna be sure to decline it. I don't want to put extra time consuming and physically tiring work into something that doesn't even pay me more. I already have my own damn back pain problems, thank you very much.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Now that that's been said... I'd jump on it if it DID pay more. Don't care whether it's from the pax's pockets or subsidized from Uber or the government. If it pays more, I'm interested in knowing more about it.

Hate to say it but just glad this isn't lumped together into UberX like service animals are. People with service animals should be required to use UberASSIST if their market offers one


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Now that that's been said... I'd jump on it if it DID pay more. Don't care whether it's from the pax's pockets or subsidized from Uber or the government. If it pays more, I'm interested in knowing more about it.
> 
> Hate to say it but just glad this isn't lumped together into UberX like service animals are. People with service animals should be required to use UberASSIST if their market offers one


Technically it does pay more since uber takes only 15% commissions from these rides but when you have to spend more time with the pax, it kinda offsets back to being not worth your extra effort. That's the thing.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I don't understand. Don't they pay you per mile and time on every ride?


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Uber assist exists to meet a legal requirement for disable riders but the law bans Uber from charging more and Uber would lose money if you were paid more so that is why your not paid more dispite the extra work


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

CT1 said:


> I don't understand. Don't they pay you per mile and time on every ride?


They do but the these trips are generally about average like 15-25 mins trips. So the 10% difference in less commissions uber takes doesn't add up much for doing much more work than a regular x.

You'll spend 10 mins more doing extra things things and you'll probably make like $1-$3 more than an X.

Not to mention the many liability we have to face. It's just not worth it. Try to yourself for a few months and you'll understand.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Still don't get the commission portion. Either you're lost or I'm lost.

Regardless of Uber's commission, you make what you make based on time and mileage only. Right?

I mean simply speaking, their commission = rider price - your pay


----------



## imsam (Apr 10, 2017)

CT1 said:


> Still don't get the commission portion. Either you're lost or I'm lost.
> 
> Regardless of Uber's commission, you make what you make based on time and mileage only. Right?
> 
> I mean simply speaking, their commission = rider price - your pay


Here's a simple example only based on the time.

Uber has this feature called "upfront fare". When a rider enters a starting address and destination address, this feature shows them a quote range (ie. $10-$13). And the app prices that based on the current traffic condition and based on one or two possible routes.

So let's say rider did tries to see how much it'll cost from A to B at 10:00 AM for Uber Assist. App shows that quote earlier above.

What's important to note here is, that quote doesn't include the extra time you'll be spending getting this Assist pax and also the traffic conditions could be different when you reach to the pax and above to leave point A at let's say 10:10 AM (if it took you 5 mins to drive to pax pick up and 5 mins to get this Assist pax). This is a very commonly possible scenario with Assist pax. Uber doesn't change the charging method to based on the rates card until the trip is started and there was an address change or the trip distance and time are way off from what it was originally.

So because of this upfront fare feature, any extra time you spend is a loss for you. And often times, you'll spend more time collecting the pax with an assist ping than an X. Enough so that the extra time and efforts negatively offsets the 10% extra fare you get. Thus, not a worthy choice to keep doing assist. Unless you get 90% of the time the disabled person is ready to board the car.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

You're welcome


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> On the Uber Rider App there is no difference in price between UberX and UberAssist
> I always wondered how in the world could they convince drivers to do more work for no extra money.


Im sure there's somebody out there picking up Uber assist people, Some drivers that don't know any better pickup assist, Pool and any pax Uber throw at them.

Uber created pool and other services but don't create a service just for assisting people with disabilities, Uber always trying to get over on drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CT1 said:


> From what I can gather, doesn't look like it. Just looks like extra-slow, delayed pickups, smelly/sick pax, and extra-slow, delayed dropoffs for the same pay.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> What incentives to "take the quiz" and accept the so-called invite to do UberASSIST? Besides the distinction of being a sucker to take medical transport work for the price of UberX?


" SERVICE TO YOUR COMMUNITY"

Help Uber Avoid A.D.A. Lawsuits . . .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CT1 said:


> From what I can gather, doesn't look like it. Just looks like extra-slow, delayed pickups, smelly/sick pax, and extra-slow, delayed dropoffs for the same pay.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> What incentives to "take the quiz" and accept the so-called invite to do UberASSIST? Besides the distinction of being a sucker to take medical transport work for the price of UberX?


You are correct.

If it's something extra to add on your best of not doing it.


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Curious, can you turn assist on and off like you can Eats/deliveries?


I drive both Uber and Lyft. If I get a ping for a ride I don't want I accept it anyway. I ignore it and drive the other platform. They try to text, call etc. all ignored by me while driving on the other platform. Eventually they give up and cancel. I get the higher acceptance rate and no warnings. I've been doing this for over a year screwing over passengers. I have ZERO loyalty to either platform, just a means to an end. I accept everything and let passengers eventually cancel. Just did it tonight, forgot to go offline on Uber and got pinged. Accepted the ride and never showed up. I was in bed when the passenger texted and asked where was I 20 minutes later.  Then they cancelled shortly afterwards. I maintain a diamond rating on Uber Pro with a 97% acceptance rate. Eff them, jokes on them. You would think Uber and Lyft would wise up to this, but apparently the algorithm does not monitor this behavior, best I can tell. The funny ones are when they text me noticing I'm going the other way driving someone else on the other platform.????


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

CT1 said:


> From what I can gather, doesn't look like it. Just looks like extra-slow, delayed pickups, smelly/sick pax, and extra-slow, delayed dropoffs for the same pay.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> What incentives to "take the quiz" and accept the so-called invite to do UberASSIST? Besides the distinction of being a sucker to take medical transport work for the price of UberX?


Originally, it did pay more....slightly. The pax would pay the same on assist, but Ubers cut was less, which meant more for the driver. Then sorry ass Uber changed that. It became the same pay as X. At least the elderly female in a motorized wheelchair tipped me $2 for lifting that heavy thing into the trunk of my Japanese import.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Did it have higher per mile, or minute, rates? Higher base rate?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Nina2 said:


> Uber assist exists to meet a legal requirement for disable riders but the law bans Uber from charging more and Uber would lose money if you were paid more so that is why your not paid more dispite the extra work


Yes. It also gives drivers a heads up to what kind of ride it will be, just decline it if you don't want to help.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

You either enjoy helping people less fortunate than you or you don't.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

percy_ardmore said:


> You either enjoy helping people less fortunate than you or you don't.


For $2.40 a mile I don't mind helping s blind lady find my car and loading her walker in my trunk.

For 30c a mile you'd better be toes to the curb or your getting shuffled.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm all for this UberAssist if it somehow put's the hurt on Go Go Grandparent.. Still won't accept an Uber Assist ping if I ever get one though.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

CT1 said:


> From what I can gather, doesn't look like it. Just looks like extra-slow, delayed pickups, smelly/sick pax, and extra-slow, delayed dropoffs for the same pay.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> What incentives to "take the quiz" and accept the so-called invite to do UberASSIST? Besides the distinction of being a sucker to take medical transport work for the price of UberX?


You're not wrong. It's pretty much charity work.


----------

